

A simple Todo app - My first Android App - applegrew
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.applegrew.app.justtodo

======
applegrew
Forgot to mention one key aspect of the app. Its main feature is that it has
no feature except listing Todo items. So, no special permissions required.

------
rtdp
wow that's great one.. i like workflowy for same simplistic reason.. will
surely give try..

P.S. - you may wanna showcase it here -
[http://www.appsurfer.com](http://www.appsurfer.com) ;-)

------
kamilrextin
Cool!

